# Thank you J_Blocker!!!!!



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I just recieved an awesome 5wt, built by Jason, I wish had a camera good enough to do this rod justice to show everyone, but I don`t  . It`s 9' long with a nice cork handle, and its colored dark green (my favorite color!), With green and black eye wraps. I am VERY happy with this rod and cant wait to try it on some bass!! Jason, YOU DA` MAN!!!!!


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

hope you enjoy. Maybe i'll get some time to chase some smallies in the portage very soon!! I get to be up there all summer.

J


----------

